
Ask HN: Can I get the skills I need at 45? - djaychela
TL:DR:  I&#x27;m 45, intelligent and the &quot;go to computer guy&quot; for everyone I know, currently a teacher but want to get out.  No qualifications of worth to speak of.  Can I learn enough part time over the next couple of years to have a stab at getting a job or being able to contract doing it?<p>I&#x27;m 45, have always been interested in computers and technology (I&#x27;ve dabbled with all sorts of programming tasks and languages, and whenever I&#x27;ve had a personal project to work on which has been applicable, I&#x27;ve programmed &#x2F; built the solution), and I&#x27;m everyone I know&#x27;s go-to-guy for computer issues. I currently teach Music Tech, but the landscape is changing and I don&#x27;t see a long-term future.<p>I have flexibility in my timetable to study 2 days a week.  I don&#x27;t have much in the way of qualifications (I don&#x27;t have a degree, but I did an apprenticeship in Electronics&#x2F;Instrumentation at a nuclear facility in the UK - 25 years ago), I&#x27;m determined and disciplined and have been self-taught and self-motivated in everything I&#x27;ve done so far, professionally, and I think I have a good general awareness of lots of things.  The kids call me Dazopedia as I &quot;always have the answer&quot;.<p>I want to gain the skills that I&#x27;ll need in the future, I&#x27;m wondering if there is a path that I can follow in terms of giving me a chance in a couple of years at a foot in the door somewhere.  I&#x27;m in the UK (South Coast), and relocation isn&#x27;t really an option because of my personal and financial circumstances.  I&#x27;d follow a self-study plan (as I have done with pretty much everything I&#x27;ve done in the past), and I&#x27;m disciplined.  I guess I&#x27;m 25 too old, but I would like to think I have something ahead of me for the next 20 years other than what I do currently.  I&#x27;m not expecting to earn a fortune, but would like to earn a decent living creating things that work and work well.<p>I realise this probably looks at pie in the sky to many reading this, but I thought I&#x27;d put it out there.  Thanks for your time, HN.
======
Ruphin
From reading your story it seems to me like you have plenty of aptitude
towards programming. Getting a degree is definitely not a requirement to get a
job in this sector, so that should not be an issue.

The most valuable thing is experience, and not the 'x years' kind, but the 'x
projects' kind. If you can demonstrate that you have an ability to build
things, you have value to an employer. (Or you can employ yourself and just
sell things you make)

There are tons of great courses online that teach you all the things you would
learn in a traditional CS course, but I would suggest a big focus on building
things. In the end the best (most employable) programmers are the ones who
build things, and getting a CS degree from reading books doesn't make you a
good programmer.

Build some projects of your own, or build things for others in your
surroundings. If you get confident enough you can even charge people money for
the things you make. If you don't have any inspiration on what sort of things
to make, there's lots of online resources that can help you with this as well.
Things like [https://javascript30.com/](https://javascript30.com/) are great
to get you just building things.

Another bit of advice is to try and find a mentor with some experience working
in the field, just for advice on day-to-day things. It's hard to find a book
on 'how to be a programmer', things like how to set up your work environment,
what tools people use, all the meta-things. By far the most effective way to
get into this is having someone experienced around who can show you some of
the chops.

Good luck on your journey! Nothing is impossible if you believe in it

Feel free to contact me with any questions you may have

------
smt88
Tech is one of the worst industries for age discrimination. I once hired a
50-year-old engineer with 30 years of professional experience. His resume was
excellent except for his age, and his skills were very advanced. He'd been
unemployed for 2 years.

------
helen842000
Without a doubt you can improve your coding ability really quickly. Lots of
great courses and resources out there and you can be building things in no
time.

What I would say is do you actually want to do that? Long term, do you see
yourself in that kind of job? If that excites you then great! If not, ask what
kind of lifestyle are you trying to work towards.

It sounds like Music Tech and teaching are great skills you already have. Is
there a way you can put those 2 study days into building your own business in
that space instead? If you can see which way the industry is headed, perhaps
you can get ahead of the game and offer things of value from your existing
wealth of knowledge.

That way you are adapting to the industry and learning new skills - not just
to prepare you for a new job but so you can actually work on something you
enjoy.

I would suggest to build up from your existing foundations if it is something
you actually enjoy.

------
edburdo
Certainly. Obviously, there are some things where age is a requirement. I'm
not going to become a professional footballer at 40. But most professions are
not age specific.

I'm not the biggest fan, but SimpleProgrammer.com has some great tips on how
to get your name known in the programming world. It's mostly centered around
blogging... but it's good stuff.

------
ainiriand
Yes, you definitely can. You are going to need hard work, but I feel that this
is not the question. I am 35, software engineer (without a degree), and I am
going to start learning about fiction writing. Am I too old for this? We both
know the answer.

------
davidgerard
tl;dr yes.

The tech industry doesn't care about qualifications, it cares that you know
your stuff. The way you show that is experience.

Key point: write a CV that shows you _do this stuff already_ and have years of
experience in it. Because, in fact, you do.

------
djaychela
Thanks all for taking the time to reply, and suggestions of things to check
out. I'm formulating a two-year plan to execute. You've given me the
confidence I need to give it a go!

